# Install a video surveillance



## roybs12 (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi everyone, I’ve decided to install security cameras in my house mainly in the backyard. I am nearing my 50’s and I live alone. My daughter is away from home as she has got this seminar or training program related to her work, that is important to her. I’ve been hearing some weird noises in the backyard at night for the past few days, but I am not brave enough to look outside. Last night also I heard the same noise, but louder. In the morning when I checked I found a trail of tires. I have no idea what happened last happened. But, I am really scared now. So, I decided to install a commercial video surveillance systems in my backyard. I am looking for a camera that will give me a wider view and a more depth of view. What do you recommend…?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 8, 2018)

Click on the Amazon link and search "security camera reviews"


----------



## roybs12 (Jan 8, 2018)

@Francis Vineyard Thanks for the feedback.. I'll make sure to check into it...


----------



## tmurray (Jan 8, 2018)

Where do you live? Urban, country?


----------



## cda (Jan 8, 2018)

Do you all know who you are responding to?


----------



## tmurray (Jan 8, 2018)

Pretty sure it is a spammer. Profile says 32 years old, but it says 50 in the post...

"trail of tires" is an interesting saying...


----------



## fatboy (Jan 8, 2018)

I was a bit suspect myself when I saw his first post on the Welcome page.............figured it would show up, sooner than later.


----------

